# Problem z udev i systemd

## stormiasty

Witam

Od jakiegoś czasu mam problemy z Udev i Systemd. Zgodnie z pewnymi podejrzeniami wywaliłem udeva, zainstalowałem systemd i niby powinno być w porządku, system ładnie wstaje i działa, ale podczas emergowania zgłasza dziwne problemy z zależnościami. Np przy próbie skomplikowania kdelibs:

```

#emerge -p kdelibs

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kde-env-4.11.1 [4.10.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.11.1 [4.10.5]

[ebuild  rR    ] net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r5 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-207  USE="acl firmware-loader gudev introspection kmod openrc static-libs -doc (-selinux)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/udev-206-r2  USE="gudev introspection kmod static-libs (-selinux)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.1 [4.10.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/katepart-4.11.1 [4.10.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.11.1 [4.10.5] USE="-epub%" 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/nepomuk-widgets-4.11.1 [4.10.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdesu-4.11.1 [4.10.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.11.1 [4.10.5]

[ebuild  rR    ] app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.2-r1 

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-206-r3)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-207)

```

Podobnie jest przy próbie zemergowania world, błąd jest taki sam. Zupełnie jakby ten udev był tym pakietom potrzebny, chociaż w sumie nie jest.

Make.conf:

http://pastebin.com/QBLvz7EP

Co radzicie?

----------

## halvmork

```

emerge sys-apps/systemd

```

a następnie

```

emerge -p kdelibs

```

Daj znać czy to pomogło.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## unK

Użycie emerge ze switchem -t powinno pomóc zlokalizować winowajcę, który wciąga udev.

----------

## Jacekalex

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage/profile

echo "sys-fs/udev-207" >>/etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

Powinno gruntownie załatwić sprawę wciągania udeva.

Miałem identyczną sytuację,  z eudev'em w okolicach wersji chyba  1.1.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Takie problemu sugerowal bym cisnac przez bugs.gentoo.org. To sa bugi, wypadalo by je eskalowac i zalatac.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Takie problemu sugerowal bym cisnac przez bugs.gentoo.org. To sa bugi, wypadalo by je eskalowac i zalatac.

 

```
equery d sys-fs/udev

 * These packages depend on sys-fs/udev:

virtual/udev-208 (>=sys-fs/udev-208[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,gudev?,introspection?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?])

```

Mój system sugeruje, że już poprawione i załatane, także nie czaję, co tu jeszcze zgłaszać.

Po prostu po pojawieniu się eudeva i systemd nie wszystkie ebuildy wołały natychmiast,  

od razu o virtual/udev zamiast sys-fs/udev, ale jak widać, stopniowo zostało to załatwione.

Po prostu nie od razu Kraków zbudowali.   :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

